# Rocky Mountain Oyster BEER



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

OK, who is going to be the first to try it and give us here on 2cool a review?




http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-10-09/news/34346932_1_testicles-brewery-rocky-mountain-oysters


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

not here........


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Man...LOL... that reminds me of back in my "younger" days working in Silverton Colo....I was in a local watering hole, not the first time, and the locals I met were talking about RM Oysters, and being from Pa, I just thought it was some kind of ...well..oyster!...Makes sense..Anyway after I heard what they really were, I didn't want anything to do with them...I got wasted (remember the "not the first time")....Anyway we left there to go to another den of iniquity and decided I'd like to try them..Next thing you know, I woke up and was all black and blue...I had to have been in a huge fight AND lost...big time!...I was in the work truck in the company yard... The other guys were looking at me and laughing their arses off??...That's when they told me you were supposed to cut them off first..


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Meh, looks like a gimmick to me. Not likely a few bull's testicles in 500 -1000 gallons of beer is going to affect the flavor much... The idea of any meat brewed in beer is not all that appealing, anyway. (unless it's beer steamed brats)

As an aside, I am a big fan of fresh calf fries. The key word being "calf". What they were throwing in their beer was from full grown bulls and would probably be as tough as alligator hide.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

24 Buds?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Uhhhh, no!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

I love em' fried WITH a beer. Not sure bout in my beer!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

available April 1, that explains it all.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

A guy was in a Mexico City restaurant years ago, and a plate of those were served next to him. He asked the waiter what they were , and the waiter said, those are the testicles of the bull, from the bullfight señor . He ordered some, and they came out much smaller. When he questioned the size, the waiter said, well señor, sometimes the bull wins.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ill try it never


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

donf said:


> A guy was in a Mexico City restaurant years ago, and a plate of those were served next to him. He asked the waiter what they were , and the waiter said, those are the testicles of the bull, from the bullfight señor . He ordered some, and they came out much smaller. When he questioned the size, the waiter said, well señor, sometimes the bull wins.


LOL


----------

